

HyperDex brings ACID transactions to NoSQL - rescrv
http://hyperdex.org/warp/

======
keyaell1
Transactions is actually the main reason why we haven't made the switch from
Postgresql. Our schema is actually very simple, so a NoSQL system would have
been a natural fit otherwise.

I'm a little wary of trying out RC1 quality code though. Can anyone shred some
light on their experience with this system and, perhaps on the developers.

~~~
rescrv
I am the lead developer on HyperDex Warp so hopefully I can answer any
questions for you. We've put many sleepless nights into testing the code base
and are always looking to improve our feature set and reliability.

~~~
cpleppert
I have no idea what a "linear transaction" is. It sounds like a certification
model, we had to implement very sophisticated deadlock detection in our
database to resolve inevitable collisions. How does your model work?

I'm a little concerned about the performance of LevelDB, did you test it with
very large out of memory datasets?

